
Ask HN: What are you working on at night and weekends? - mygo
What’s getting you excited right now? What are you working on outside of your regular day job?<p>Cryptocurrency? biohacking? quantified self? synthetic biology? virtual reality? drones? self-driving drones?<p>My background is in Biology so I’m keen on synthetic biology. How about you?
======
TheGrumpyBrit
I'm working on a web portal for free live music events in my city, and
recording a gig guide each week for broadcast on a local internet radio
station.

------
WSykora
when not working on Covailnt.com I've been developing a universal mount for
aluminum extrusion based roof racks. The two are completely different
wheelhouses, but working on a physical product vs digital product gives my
brain a needed break.

screenshot of mount for kicks:
[https://farm1.staticflickr.com/932/41955752820_9771c0d2ee.jp...](https://farm1.staticflickr.com/932/41955752820_9771c0d2ee.jpg)

